
Hundreds of Chrome Extensions Secretly Uploaded Private Data - arparthasarathi
https://www.wired.com/story/over-500-chrome-extensions-secretly-uploaded-private-data
======
gingerlime
Wired version of an original piece from Arstechnica, based on this report[0]
apparently.

[0] [https://duo.com/labs/research/crxcavator-
malvertising-2020](https://duo.com/labs/research/crxcavator-malvertising-2020)

